# Are there any locals in NJ, eastern PA, or DE with a decent employment situation?



## owl (Oct 31, 2012)

Hello all,
My girlfriend and I are going to be moving to this area. I am currently an apprentice, and would be looking to transfer locals. She has family in the Philly area, as well as in NJ, so we have some latitude as to where we can move. She has found a job in NJ starting later this year. Even Delaware might not be an unreasonable commute. Are there any locals where there is a reasonable amount of employment? I have learned that the Philly local does not accept transfers, and work in Local 380 is quite slow. I am looking for info on other locals. Thanks!


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

click me

~CS~


----------



## owl (Oct 31, 2012)

chicken steve said:


> click me
> 
> ~CS~


Thanks, Steve. Unfortunately, not all locals post their job listings to that board, so I figured I'd ask here for info. Employment in the IBEW seems slow everywhere, but it also seems that things are worse in some locals than they are in others, so I am trying to get a sense of that. I do appreciate your response.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Locals 164 and 102 (northern NJ) are in rough shape currently.


----------



## owl (Oct 31, 2012)

eejack said:


> Locals 164 and 102 (northern NJ) are in rough shape currently.


Duly noted. Thanks.


----------



## katoomrp (Dec 5, 2009)

Not really, there arent many large projects going on union or non in de/pa/nj right now


----------



## owl (Oct 31, 2012)

Is work for apprentices in these locals fairly steady? Are most apprentices employed most of the time?


----------



## Nastyniz (Jun 16, 2011)

As far as my knowledge gos pretty much none of the locals in south jersey take transfers. You could try Delaware but I know there pay scale isn't super high.


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

Are you working in your home local? If so, I have to ask, isn't it best to wait till you turn out? Never heard of apprentices transferring.


----------



## owl (Oct 31, 2012)

No, I am not, and things here are incredibly slow. The employment rate for apprentices in our local is around 23%. It is brutal, and it has done a number on my learning. I think the only way to learn this trade is to go out and do it for eight hours a day, every day, for a long time. This two months on, four months off, three months on, five months off stuff is no way to learn.


----------



## ausha (Mar 21, 2011)

You should talk with your JATC director then your B A first. Remember, your reputation always gets to your next job before you do.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

owl said:


> No, I am not, and things here are incredibly slow. The employment rate for apprentices in our local is around 23%. It is brutal, and it has done a number on my learning. I think the only way to learn this trade is to go out and do it for eight hours a day, every day, for a long time. This two months on, four months off, three months on, five months off stuff is no way to learn.


Are you in Tennessee? Dollywood is there right?
Why NE, US?
If your actually from the Dollywood area, you are in for culture shock at minimum.


----------



## owl (Oct 31, 2012)

I'm not. That was a joke.


----------

